# My picture



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Why am I getting so many views and no comments? It's kind of making me paranoid lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Why am I getting so many views and no comments? It's kind of making me paranoid lol.


lol. chillll. I shouldn't have made you aware to this fact. awww...I would be paranoid too.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

people are too busy looking at the picture to comment on it


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

yea, and sometimes they go by what other people say and think, "ok, they said what I was gonna say, so it's settled".lol


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

or perhaps it's only boredom


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Tinyfairy is one of the nicest people on this forum, and she is beautiful both inside and out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Rebekah said:


> Tinyfairy is one of the nicest people on this forum, and she is beautiful both inside and out.


Thank you Rebekah


----------

